# Work Pant Search is OVER !



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I have closed the chapter on the search for a better work pant. I have been wearing the SW pants doubled knee'd ..... I use the "Soft Knee" system with them. 

I brought a couple pair of Carhart's a couple months ago and hate them .... 

So the manger at the local SW store turned me on to this new company that is making work pants they can order. They are called Armor.

Now the funny thing is .....I was so pissed off that i couldnt find these things anywhere I called last night to leave a nasty message ......And the owner answered .....I was shocked !

So I got talking to Josh the owner who is a Painter and came up with this design and had to balls to put his own money up and start this business. Very cool guy..... Design is very cool. So I am a fan now. 

Oh yeah I told Josh about this place and he said if you guys order use CODE 123 and he will send you a extra pair of knee pads. 


.....Check these things out.

http://www.armorapparel.com/products.php


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

How much?


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

31 $


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Are they just internet sales? or do they resale locally?


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

From what I understand you can order through SW. 

http://www.armorapparel.com/store_location


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

They look well made. I like their website. Check out the beer holder they sell,classy! I think I'll order a pair.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Do they still have the little pocket watch pocket on the right side by the regular pocket. Thats my favorite spot for my razorknife.


----------



## devol_drywall (May 28, 2009)

ROFL...cracks me up they have a beer holder on the same page

http://www.armorapparel.com/coozy

What drywallers getup isnt complete without one of those


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

well yeah, when you're hanging, or taping the lids, you can be drinking at the same time. It's a construction workers dream!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

It reminded me of the guy from the interesting employees thread that taped the cup to his chest for his chew. Someone oughta get him one.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's hilarious! I can picture it now....


----------

